# Lyft is tight ans sucks!



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

Here is a message I sent to Lyft. I'm thinking about sticking to Uber only. Uber is much more generous!!!

Dear Lyft:

When is Lyft going to have a PDB for those drivers who cannot work the peak hours. I can drive 30 hours per week but not during morning commute hours or late at night. Uber has giving me nearly $1,000 in bonuses in 4 months whereas Lyft has given me a total of $35.00. Now that Uber has tipping the incentive to drive for Lyft is greatly reduced. It would be nice if Lyft had a PDB that was more flexible!


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Okphillip said:


> Here is a message I sent to Lyft. I'm thinking about sticking to Uber only. Uber is much more generous!!!
> 
> Dear Lyft:
> 
> When is Lyft going to have a PDB for those drivers who cannot work the peak hours. I can drive 30 hours per week but not during morning commute hours or late at night. Uber has giving me nearly $1,000 in bonuses in 4 months whereas Lyft has given me a total of $35.00. Now that Uber has tipping the incentive to drive for Lyft is greatly reduced. It would be nice if Lyft had a PDB that was more flexible!


Don't bother come crawling back when FUBER goes bust. Hate to bust your bubble, companies that have to put a carrot in front of its drivers is set for failure. The signup bonuses, and pay for performance is not going to last. Enjoy till the deactivate you, that means fire your ass.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Okphillip said:


> *Uber *has given me nearly $1,000 in bonuses in 4 months whereas Lyft has given me a total of $35.00.


Did the PAX pay you that $1K?

No. 

In my opinion, this is just speeding up Uber's Demise. They are subsidizing rider's fares to the point of running out of money and collapsing their whole rideshare platform.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Okphillip said:


> You sound like a *****y, disgruntled former cab-driver!


OK SNOWFLAKE, your wide experience of the rideshare business is zero. Driverless cars will put an end to the "Life Changing Cash."


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Old Smokey said:


> Don't bother come crawling back when FUBER goes bust. Hate to bust your bubble, companies that have to put a carrot in front of its drivers is set for failure. The signup bonuses, and pay for performance is not going to last. Enjoy till the deactivate you, that means fire your ass.


Where's there's oldsmokey, there's oldfired!! Good one!!


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Yep! Two faced to all the investors and drivers


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

lyft is more shady than uber but they both suck


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Uber: bend over bit*h

Lyft: Um sorry but ya gotta bend over...I'm not gonna enjoy this!


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> Did the PAX pay you that $1K?
> 
> No.
> 
> In my opinion, this is just speeding up Uber's Demise. They are subsidizing rider's fares to the point of running out of money and collapsing their whole rideshare platform.


The Saudi investor money can't last forever. In the meantime I am getting as much of it as I can...


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

https://www.theverge.com/2017/3/29/15092906/lyft-zimmer-woke-time-interview-uber

Lyft is a pos company. What they say and what they do is entirely different.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

DeplorableDonald said:


> The Saudi investor money can't last forever. In the meantime I am getting as much of it as I can...
> 
> View attachment 150574


Well...They make money on oil and we do use a lot of gas in the process of driving low lifes that don't want to ride buses...Just saying...


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Its about 70% less now since june


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

They scam drivers every witch way.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

The company is cheating drivers out of their wages!


----------



## VANDERCAMP (Sep 4, 2017)

I have no food money! its just awful now! and bairly any gas money


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

Its a scam, and they changed it too, 2 rides an hour on certain days, like Saturday! So you don't get your bonus!!! Its fithy greed!! Thr Ii are destroying drivers lives!


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I wrote a check for my rent yesterday. $1885.
But I actually have $1600 there. 
Didn't know will end up here 3 years ago when I joined . My credit score is 100 points now lower too

Can't wait for the new California gas tax hike this fall. It's gonna be even more awesome I think !


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

All I am hearing is about guys floating checks and 'losing' money....

First off, if.you are doing this as your full time gig then you probably made some poor life choices at some point. You may want to consider another neck tattoo that says RESUME'

Secondly....you are not employees. You are contractors....these companies owe us zero.

Third, if you are making less money now, instead of blaming Uber or Lyft, try changing your game because your current drive times and poor service isn't cutting it.

For more life advice, see your parole officer or welfare agent.

...also, Lyft is ridiculous with their 30 minute away pings constantly.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Merc7186 said:


> All I am hearing is about guys floating checks and 'losing' money....
> 
> First off, if.you are doing this as your full time gig then you probably made some poor life choices at some point. You may want to consider another neck tattoo that says RESUME'
> 
> ...


I thought they fired Travis ? What is he doing here?

Besides insulting me, we agree on Uber and Lyft being a very very bad place to work? That's what you're saying ?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

7Miles said:


> I thought they fired Travis ? What is he doing here?
> 
> Besides insulting me, we agree on Uber and Lyft being a very very bad place to work? That's what you're saying ?


Again....not work, we are not employees.

This is a side action gig...I drive between 20-22 hours a week and still make easily 350/week. As long as I maintain a bare minimum of $16/hr, it's worth it. Im also doing this in a brand new market where we dont have Deliveries or Eats....and promos completely died off after the second week.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Ok, got it . When you do it it's smart, when we do it it's stupid.
Anything else, moron ? Could of said said same thing without attacking anyone.


----------



## TCANN (Jun 29, 2017)

So, the only valid post here are ***** sessions. . . .
How about something constructive one of these days.
Just one constructive post from somebody, please?


----------



## VANDERCAMP (Sep 4, 2017)

they are crooks


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

greedy


----------

